# Brute force 750 dying



## 8ball08 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey guys I need some more help I have an 08 brute force 750 FI. It runs like a champ for bout 15 mins then it dies. Then I let it side bout 30 mins and it ran for bout 5 mins then died. It like as soon as it gets warm it dies. 

Has anybody else had a problem like this or know anything about why? I'm thinks something in the wiring harness but help me out please thank you in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Could be a fuel pump going bad , could be the gas tank vent check valve not working , could be an electrical issue. There's a lot of things it could be. Try loosening the gas tank cap about a turn and see if it gets better. Check fuel pump pressure while riding. Check battery voltage off and running.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

dman66 said:


> Could be a fuel pump going bad , could be the gas tank vent check valve not working , could be an electrical issue. There's a lot of things it could be. Try loosening the gas tank cap about a turn and see if it gets better. Check fuel pump pressure while riding. Check battery voltage off and running.


 X2...all of it.


----------



## 8ball08 (Aug 17, 2015)

I've had it in the shop for a month they cleaned some dirty connectors, changed the key switch, and throttle bodies got it home and rode like a champ bout 20 and died again. Put back in the shop they checked the fuel pump for psi and cc everything was fine. Checked the crank sensor and it was loosing voltage Changed it and still dies. It has a brand new battery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

First off, all your info is on this site - it just takes a while to find it and maybe with some guidance where to look. Alright, I PM'd you but I see you have a new battery. Let's start with - do you have a dc volt meter or a multi meter with ac and dc volt ranges, if so you need to check battery voltage with quad off, then with it running. If you don't have a meter, can you borrow one from a friend ? I'd prefer you keep this thread running because it may help out other people. Here is a great link from NMKawierider on testing the voltage regulator - 
 Check your Regulator / Rectifier! - Kawasaki Brute Forum

Here's a link for a FI fuel pump - 
 FI Brute Fuel Pump take apart with pics - Kawasaki Brute Forum

IMO, it sounds like your problem is one of these two issues. The fuel pump is notorious for failure due to clogged screens, but try the one turn open on the gas cap and ride it first - if your tank check valve is vented to the frame still, it may be clogged up from mud or dirt. Or if you fill the tank up above the vent height a lot, the check valve can fail as well.

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------

Just another thought, you may want to check your fuse connections that are in the electronics tray under the seat. If one is corroded enough, it could be causing a voltage issue - primarily the 30 amp fuse.


----------



## 8ball08 (Aug 17, 2015)

It was the wiring harness was pinched between the lift and the frame. Was grounding some wires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Good find


----------

